# First batch of platy fry :)



## SiriuslySmitten (Jan 15, 2012)

I've kept freshwater aquariums for years and have never owned platies, much less actually had fry of any kind that have survived. Until now! I got my neighbour interested in fishkeeping, and she started out with two platies - forgive me for not knowing the technical names, but she had a red (apparently male, I've learned since) and a beautiful iridescent white female. She had no idea she had one of each until she found babies. She's only had a few fry survive, and I took two. I fostered her others while she setup a larger tank (she started with a 2 gallon). I kept the two babies, gave her back the rest.

Just about 2 weeks ago, I pulled all the decor out of my 20 tall to give it a really good vacuuming, and add more plants (fabric). I also keep a number of other small fish in that tank. 2 Endler's, 3 neons, 3 cardinals, 2 tiger platies, 2 something variatus (can't remember the name at the moment but they're orange and black)and a golden algae eater. Well I replanted, and put in a huge piece of decor much like a gnarled tree trunk. Lots of hiding places. Even after all that, a few days later, I'm inspecting my fish to make sure they're all well, and I find 5 fry! I was stunned.

Sorry this is long, I am just very excited about this new experience. They seem to be doing well free swimming in the tank. They seem to be hiding from the other fish and eating well. I alternate powdery fry food (soaked in water so it sinks, crushed crisp food, and I occasionally give a treat of tubifex worms and/or bloodworms. My tank is well balanced and healthy. Pretty sure I've maxed out the number of fish in there and may need to move a few soon. 

The fry are about 1/4" long - of course I'm assuming they're platies - they look like it so... Are they big enough that they shouldn't be eaten at this point? Trying to catch them to put in a breeder net would be such a pain in the butt in this tank. Also, vacuuming: I have sand substrate. What can I do to clean without sucking up the fry? I always siphon into a bucket but I don't want to siphon out the fry at all if I can help it. 

Any advice would be great


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay congrats!!!!! New babies are always fun!!!! Im no expert, you prob kno more than I do but my advise would just be careful lol


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! I have a couple swordtails and can not wait until they mate and have babies. Keep us updated and post pictures if you can!!


----------

